# BB Spring Fling Forum Tournament & Gathering* Results



## bayoubetty (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi ya'll!
We're fishing Lake Lanier for the tournament! 
There were 101 votes tallied and I really appreciate everyone who voted.. so it is decided!  I'm excited! 

Traditional bass tournament, PLUS!

The date, Saturday April 7th. Shoal Creek Boat Ramp.  SL-3PM  Sunrise is 7:16 AM Saturday - we should have light by 7 so... 
Blastoff is 7:05AM & Weigh in 3PM Sharp!

Please bring your weigh in bags.  Dead fish penalty is 4oz per dead fish. (Lm bass/spots)

*You can only target one species/type of fish during the tournament.

This is a bragging rights only tournament and is free to enter.  (minus your boat ramp fee of $5 )

We've got some AWESOME sponsors that are donating some super cool things that will be given to the winning team or fish(s) 

BIGGEST SPOTTED BASS

Island Bait & Tackle is awarding the winner of Biggest Spotted Bass, a Skeet Reese Drop shot rod with a Diawa Legalis 2500 SH Reel
You'll also receive a trophy from Specialty Engraving

CHAMPIONS 1st place - Best five fish from 2 person bass team (winning weight of Spotted Bass & LargeMouth, 14" or above & caught only on ARTIFICIAL lures.)  

Wackem Crazy Baits and Cast Away Bait & Tackle will be making up the prize pack for the 1st Place winning team.  Cast-Away MiniRigs & a ton of beautiful, beautiful plastics from Wackem!
Lanier Jim Drop Shot Jedi is giving the winning team a Drop Shot tackle box with all the fixing and a trip out on the water with him in late April or May. Costa is giving (1) pair of Costa Corbinas w/580p lenses.  (maybe you get the dropshot prize from LJ and your partner the Costa Sunglasses? However you work it out)
Specialty Engraving will supply the trophies..

BIGGEST STRIPER

Oakwood Bait & Tackle will be awarding Biggest Striper- A $160 Gift Certificate!! & Cast Away Bait & Tackle is giving you 2 planer boards!  as well as a trophy from Specialty Engraving.


BIGGEST CRAPPIE

Chaser Fishing Products  will donate some new Crappie Umbrella rigs A $100 value   as well as a trophy  from Specialty Engraving

BIGGEST CATFISH

Enviro-Lite  is awarding Largest Catfish with 5 hours of free certified electrical work minus materials and fuel charge  hey catters, maybe he can wire your boats with all sorts of fun things! Catfish Reaper Charters is giving you and a guest a free guide trip on Lake Sinclair! You'll also receive a trophy from Specialty Engraving

We will also have a RAFFLE PRIZE A Half Day Guide Trip with Jimbo On Lanier Spotted Bass Guide Service Plus from Hammonds Fishing Center a 2' HYDRO GLOW Light $180 value WOW! .  We may add a few more prizes to the raffle..  Raffle tickets are $5 and you may want to get a few of these  

PLUS we'll be giving away some Boca Bearing Multi Tools, Eagle Claw Eagle Claw Lazer Sharp 1/0 worm hooks. A few Boxes of Assorted Swimbait hooks. Some Kahle style hooks and live bait hooks for the striper fishermen. Country Fried Cletus is giving you stickers.  We love stickers!  If anyone else wants to bring stickers please do so!

I will be updating this as we move forward and appreciate everyones help in advance!  

Tournament t-shirts are available for $10.80 and must be ordered in advance with your size.  You will pick them up and pay for them the day of the tournament. Today (3/28/12) is the last day to order a tshirt!
(see link to t-shirt) http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=680425

If there are any other interested sponsors out there, please PM me!  Thanks for your support!

Everyone who fishes the tournament will be asked to sign a release waiver. 

Please PM me with you and your partner's name AND your email address if you would like to fish with us!

We will also be gathering and camping at Shoal Creek Campgrounds. 

Deadline for registration to fish the tournament is 4/4/2012 at 8PM - Thanks! closed


----------



## littlejon (Mar 16, 2012)

If someone with a bigger boat has a extra seat I will split gas and take you on the next BB tournament thats limited to jon boats only.  Or we can hit a place this year in my 1648. ( Bear Creek, Varner, Yargo, Black Shoals, Hollis, ect ) Just PM me and I will give you my # so we can talk. Thanks in advance and to BB and all involved. This is really a sweet deal


----------



## BowShooter (Mar 16, 2012)

Ok im game but have one question this is going to be a true bass tournament right? Like spot and largemouth only best of five.  Cause u cant have somebody way in a sack of stripers!!


----------



## BowShooter (Mar 16, 2012)

BTW Its 14 for lanier you might want to change that.  Thats state regs.


----------



## seeker (Mar 16, 2012)

All I can say is Can't wait.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Mar 16, 2012)

Are we gonna use the picture system for the biggest striper so we dont have to kill them?


----------



## j_seph (Mar 16, 2012)

Sound interesting


----------



## j_seph (Mar 16, 2012)

Any particular boat ramp?


----------



## Hookum (Mar 16, 2012)

littlejon said:


> If someone with a bigger boat has a extra seat I will split gas and take you on the next BB tournament thats limited to jon boats only.  Or we can hit a place this year in my 1648. ( Bear Creek, Varner, Yargo, Black Shoals, Hollis, ect ) Just PM me and I will give you my # so we can talk. Thanks in advance and to BB and all involved. This is really a sweet deal



We might be able to work something out.


----------



## littlejon (Mar 16, 2012)

Hookum said:


> We might be able to work something out.



Awesome, PM sent too you


----------



## stripermack (Mar 16, 2012)

I agree we should measure the stripers and release.


----------



## BowShooter (Mar 16, 2012)

Is this a sriper tourney or bass??


----------



## Casey81 (Mar 16, 2012)

BowShooter said:


> Is this a sriper tourney or bass??



A little bit of everything for everyone tourney. It's all fair game.


----------



## bayoubetty (Mar 16, 2012)

*more more more!*

Please Read 
This is a traditional Bass Tournament, like the first tourney, the BB Invitational.  Best 5 and Biggest Fish.

There are also other fishermen on here besides us bass folk...I am opening this tournament up to everyone who puts line in the water.  (Sorry Old Capt.. we can certainly do something for you Carpin' folks too if you like!)  I'm simply trying to "bring folks together"  

Striper fishermen, if you will weigh and photograph your catches on a Boga Grip with the weight showing, that will be great.  I will also give you a "prop" the day of that will need to be in each of your shots. 

Crappie fishermen, you can keep everything you catch!!  You'll be responsible for feeding us all at weigh in!! Wouldnt that be cool!   I'll let someone else take the lead on that one   Seriously though, if you catch a big old slab, we want to see it!  No dead fish penalty for ya'll.

Catfishermen, If you catch a monster cat, please follow suit like the Striper fishermen, photograph with "prop" and weight in the shot.  But if it fits in the live well please bring her in for weigh in.

The actual day was a tie in the voting but I decided to inquired at Shoal Creek to get a permit for that Saturday April 7th.   (from internet searching, I don't see anything on their books for Shoal Creek that day.) 
I am waiting on the call back...and we'll go from there.

I care about putting faces and names together, building community and creating a FUN event!! A Greet, Fish, Meet, if you will!   come and have fun !! 

We had a very successful turnout for our last tourney and I hope this one is even better!  Warmer weather, more active fish, more day light! 
Spring Fling people!!!


----------



## cam45 (Mar 16, 2012)

Would love to fish with you guys BB but I'm fishing the childrens advocate tourney that day at little hall that day. Good luck to all and maybe I can fish the next one!


----------



## bayoubetty (Mar 16, 2012)

cam45,  I saw that on the list of tournaments.  Best of luck with the tourney!  We'll see you at the next one!


----------



## BowShooter (Mar 16, 2012)

sounds good ill be there!


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Mar 16, 2012)

*B. B. S. F. T.*


----------



## Scout'nStripers (Mar 18, 2012)

*Cast Away Prizes*

I'm also going to sweeten the striper pot a little and throw in a custom "Made in the USA" 2 planer board set with a board rack for the biggest striper. 

I'm making 3 pretty cool Mini Rigs and stickers for the bass winner. I'm coming out with a new line of holographic swimbaits for one rig. First is a Mini Rig loaded up with my hand injected 4 inch black shad holographic paddletail swimbaits. You can check out a video of the rig in action on my website.  Next is my hand poured pearl shad head Mini rig which has been successful on Carters and Lanier. And lastly is my hand injected 4 inch Reaper Rig. This rig has been successful around grass beds and very shallow water. These are # 2 and #3 and #5 of the top 10 recommended castable u-rig baits by Wired2fish: 
http://blog.wired2fish.com/blog/bid/73143/10-Swimbaits-for-Castable-Umbrella-Rigs

Pictures to follow.


----------



## bayoubetty (Mar 18, 2012)

CAST AWAY!  That is awesome!! Cant wait to see the pics!  You got anything you make for the Crappie fishermen?  Looking for a sponsor product for our Crappie friends!


----------



## Scout'nStripers (Mar 18, 2012)

I might know a guy BB. Maybe he'll jump in here soon.


----------



## stripermack (Mar 18, 2012)

How do we sign up? If I get my boat back in time I can take someone who want to to Striper fish. I plan to put bananas on Jeff blairs boat so mo problems. Lol


----------



## bayoubetty (Mar 18, 2012)

stripermack said:


> How do we sign up? If I get my boat back in time I can take someone who want to to Striper fish. I plan to put bananas on Jeff blairs boat so mo problems. Lol




Please PM me with you and your partner's name AND your email address if you would like to fish with us!  Also include what species of fish you'll be targeting 

Thanks!  I hope your boat is ready!!


----------



## Scout'nStripers (Mar 18, 2012)

*Cast Away prizes*

Hot off the press. The striper prize is a custom "Made in the USA" 2 board set with a couple of striper stickers. Here's a picture:

Here's the Bass prizes. I decided to go with 2 swimbait rigs. One is a holographic black shad and the other is a holographic blueback rig. The center rig is a bubblegum and teal holographic reaper rig. I'll be throwing in some extra jigs and plastics and a couple of my new bass stickers.


----------



## bayoubetty (Mar 18, 2012)

Those prizes are so beautiful!!! Cast Away, I'm in love! You make me want to learn to catch Striper!  The Biggest Striper is gonna win a heck of a prize!


----------



## bayoubetty (Mar 18, 2012)

*Bass Prize*

Here is the sweet prize from Island Bait & Tackle for Biggest Spot!


----------



## Bob Benson (Mar 19, 2012)

Alright! I'm in as well. Chaser Fishing Products will donate some Crappie Prizes. No pun intended. I will put together some new Crappie Umbrella rigs. I will have some prerigged with jigs as well as some unrigged. It will be a $100 value. I'll shoot some pictures later.


----------



## Hookum (Mar 19, 2012)

stripermack said:


> How do we sign up? If I get my boat back in time I can take someone who want to to Striper fish. I plan to put bananas on Jeff blairs boat so mo problems. Lol



Heck, I'd love to help you do that...lol!


----------



## riprap (Mar 19, 2012)

I always keep my crappie rod handy. Can you weigh in bass and crappie or only do one?


----------



## bayoubetty (Mar 19, 2012)

You can only target one type of fish.  As mentioned above.  When you register. Ill have to know what you are fishing for.


----------



## blink (Mar 19, 2012)

If anyone has a backseat let me know.

I would like to fish!


----------



## goldenboy2532 (Mar 19, 2012)

blink said:


> If anyone has a backseat let me know.
> 
> I would like to fish!



Ditto


----------



## ja88red (Mar 19, 2012)

if I am off I am going to fish it


----------



## DOBCAngler (Mar 19, 2012)

If Bayou uses the shoal creek ramp jon boats will be able to fish this tournament without fear.  Shoal creek has plenty of docks and space to spread out without all the big water.  This time of year you can catch plenty of fish back there.  Don't be worried if you have a jon boat.  Go have fun!


----------



## stripermack (Mar 19, 2012)

Hookum said:


> Heck, I'd love to help you do that...lol!



I have to do whatever I can to even out the playing field. He was so worried he put bad gas in my boat. I may have it back this week! look out.


----------



## bayoubetty (Mar 19, 2012)

*Thanks!!!!!!*



Bob Benson said:


> Alright! I'm in as well. Chaser Fishing Products will donate some Crappie Prizes. No pun intended. I will put together some new Crappie Umbrella rigs. I will have some prerigged with jigs as well as some unrigged. It will be a $100 value. I'll shoot some pictures later.


Bob, that ROCKS!!!  I'll put Chaser Fishing Products down as a sponsor!!  Thank you very much!!!


----------



## bayoubetty (Mar 19, 2012)

*CAMPING & Stuff*



DOBCAngler said:


> If Bayou uses the shoal creek ramp jon boats will be able to fish this tournament without fear.  Shoal creek has plenty of docks and space to spread out without all the big water.  This time of year you can catch plenty of fish back there.  Don't be worried if you have a jon boat.  Go have fun!



Yes!  I went by there today to check out the ramps and the map.  Its VERY doable in a jon boat and there is some AWESOME fishing right around the area for the jon boats to have to themselves.  Everyone in a big boat will have to leave the area around Shoal Creek. 

There is a campground right there, Shoal Creek Campground and I do believe some of us are going to camp there the night before and maybe some the night of.

If you call to make a reservation, tell them your fishing our tourney and Tammy will make sure you are close to other GON members or far, far away from them 
Some of the sites have places to beach your boat and the campground has a boat ramp.  

I will post a map of the actual campground with the sites tomorrow.

Everything is working out so far for us to have our permit for April 7th!!!  So all you weekenders!!!...  Ya'll better c'mon! 

Map of the area:
http://maps.google.com/maps?q=6300+Shadburn+Ferry+Road+Buford+Georgia+30518

Shoal Creek Campground 
6300 Shadburn Ferry Road
Buford, GA 30518

For Reservations:
678-482-0332

Boat Ramp fee is $5 at either ramp.


----------



## bayoubetty (Mar 20, 2012)

*Shoal Creek Maps*

 Have a look


----------



## bayoubetty (Mar 20, 2012)

more cool prizes added!


----------



## BowShooter (Mar 20, 2012)

I no much time and effort this takes! very impressed with what u have done!


----------



## bayoubetty (Mar 20, 2012)

Does anyone have a camper or RV I can use on 4/6 & 4/7 ?  It will be tournament headquarters!  Otherwise, I'll run the operation from a four man tent   Just putting it out there!  Hey, Camper World, want to sponsor?? 

Thanks, BowShooter!  I appreciate that


----------



## Cletus T. (Mar 20, 2012)

Shoal Creek is pretty close to my house so I’ll be around in that neck of the woods come April 7th!!!


----------



## boonhogganbeck (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm interested in fishing in the tournament, but don't have a boat. So, I'm interested in a spot in someone's backseat. I'll split gas with you also.


----------



## Lanier Jim (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm in too - already talked to you about my donation.   Let me know when, where, and how.   I'm on the green fish side.

LJ


----------



## bayoubetty (Mar 20, 2012)

Lanier Jim said:


> I'm in too - already talked to you about my donation.   Let me know when, where, and how.   I'm on the green fish side.
> 
> LJ



Did you read the top of the message again?  Its all up there my friend! 

I'll be editing the information at the top of the thread regularly.  Please be sure to check it every couple of days.


----------



## jayrun (Mar 21, 2012)

Is this just for boats or can we fish from the bank?

Specifically for the catfish part.

I got a boat but no motor and I aint throwing the anchor and pulling myself along nomatter how goodthe prizes are lol.

J


----------



## bayoubetty (Mar 21, 2012)

jayrun said:


> Is this just for boats or can we fish from the bank?
> 
> Specifically for the catfish part.
> 
> ...



J-yes, you can fish from the banks! Just shoot me a PM if you are joining us- I hope you will!  I think bank fishing around the campground with some cut bait will be awesome!


----------



## bayoubetty (Mar 21, 2012)

We've booked sites 86 & 98 at Shoal Creek Campground.  For tenters book your site 80-90, RVs in the 100s.
88-80 is a great place for beaching your boats and we will use this area during the tournament..(its a sandy area, no rocks)


----------



## bayoubetty (Mar 21, 2012)

*Wackem Crazy Baits*

This arrived from Wackem today!  The winning team is going to get Wacked!


----------



## boonhogganbeck (Mar 21, 2012)

bayoubetty said:


> We've booked sites 86 & 98 at Shoal Creek Campground.  For tenters book your site 80-90, RVs in the 100s.
> 88-80 is a great place for beaching your boats and we will use this area during the tournament..(its a sandy area, no rocks)



So, I guess the plan is to camp Friday night?  I do realize that Sunday is Easter.


----------



## bayoubetty (Mar 21, 2012)

some of us will be staying Sat. night as well. Instead of hunting eggs, we'll be hunting bass!


----------



## bayoubetty (Mar 22, 2012)

Everyone that has contacted me about the tournament to fish should have all their paper work in their email.  If you don't have it, you didnt send me your email, so please do so.  Thanks!


----------



## cuda67bnl (Mar 22, 2012)

I might get in on this and try for some catfish. If I do, I may have some space in the boat for someone else that wants to try for cats.


----------



## bayoubetty (Mar 22, 2012)

Heck yeah, cuda67bnl  Hope ya'll catch a lot and then come back to camp and we'll fry um up!!   Crappie folks, I'm talking to you too!!


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Mar 22, 2012)

Skeester said:


> Curious why the prize is for the biggest spotted bass. What if someone shows up with a double digit largemouth. Wouldn't it be better if the prize was for the largest bass?



This is for LM Bass:

CHAMPIONS 1st place - Best five fish from 2 person bass team (winning weight of Spotted Bass & LargeMouth, 14" or above & caught only on ARTIFICIAL lures.) 

Wackem Crazy Baits and Cast Away Bait & Tackle will be making up the prize pack for the 1st Place winning team. Cast-Away MiniRigs & a ton of beautiful, beautiful plastics from Wackem!
Lanier Jim Drop Shot Jedi is giving the winning team a Drop Shot tackle box with all the fixing and a trip out on the water with him in late April or May.
Specialty Engraving will supply the trophies or plaques.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Mar 22, 2012)

Hmmm,,,, going back and reading indepth, I see your point,,,,


----------



## bayoubetty (Mar 22, 2012)

Skeester said:


> Curious why the prize is for the biggest spotted bass. What if someone shows up with a double digit largemouth. Wouldn't it be better if the prize was for the largest bass?



The prize is for largest Spotted Bass because the sponsor set it up that way.  Ask Larry at Island Bait & Tackle and he'll tell you he loves him some spots!


----------



## ja88red (Mar 23, 2012)

I am in sent you our team info cant wait to fish


----------



## LeadSlinger89 (Mar 23, 2012)

ja88red said:


> if I am off I am going to fish it



you and me both!!! we can fire up the bomber and get shipwrecked! lol


----------



## riprap (Mar 23, 2012)

bayoubetty said:


> The prize is for largest Spotted Bass because the sponsor set it up that way.  Ask Larry at Island Bait & Tackle and he'll tell you he loves him some spots!



There goes the bed fishermans.


----------



## bayoubetty (Mar 24, 2012)

This is about fun and fellowship.


----------



## bayoubetty (Mar 24, 2012)

A good number of folks have registered and its shaping up to be a great event! I'm so excited!!!!!!

Again, those interested in camping here is the info.

Shoal Creek Campground 
6300 Shadburn Ferry Road
Buford, GA 30518

For Reservations:
678-482-0332


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Mar 24, 2012)

If I were fishing this tourney for catfish I would fish the bank line around browns bridge with some BB chunks about 3 inches. There are some old pieces of concrete underwater in that area which will hold some good cats right now trying to get their spawn on.

Good luck and I look forward to having the winner on my boat soon!!

Jonathon


----------



## jayrun (Mar 24, 2012)

Look at SOS giving away my secret spots 

I called the campground today but am playing phone tag with the reservation lady.

J


----------



## bayoubetty (Mar 25, 2012)

Hey ya'll, please remember to give me an email address when you PM me.  Makes my a life a little easier when I don't have to chase down the email address!  And PLEASE thoroughly read the top of the thread.
I'm doing this because its fun...I don't work for the GON and I'm not being paid to do this but I do put a great deal of effort into making this fun event happen. Please don't PM me knit picking the prizes and what not.  This is a FREE tournament that started as and still is a BRAGGING RIGHTS only tournament.  The sponsors are fellow GON members that are kind enough to donate their AWESOME prizes and I for one am so appreciative.
If there is something you don't jive with about the tournament, the location, the prizes etc... please don't fish it... you are obviously missing the whole point of this get together. 
With that being said, keep the PMs coming if you're coming and lets go have some FUN!


----------



## bayoubetty (Mar 26, 2012)

Would love to get a few more crappie and catfish folks to come out!  The bass tournament is getting good numbers and the striper side is shaping up nicely as well.


----------



## goldenboy2532 (Mar 26, 2012)

bayoubetty said:


> Hey ya'll, please remember to give me an email address when you PM me.  Makes my a life a little easier when I don't have to chase down the email address!  And PLEASE thoroughly read the top of the thread.
> I'm doing this because its fun...I don't work for the GON and I'm not being paid to do this but I do put a great deal of effort into making this fun event happen. Please don't PM me knit picking the prizes and what not.  This is a FREE tournament that started as and still is a BRAGGING RIGHTS only tournament.  The sponsors are fellow GON members that are kind enough to donate their AWESOME prizes and I for one am so appreciative.
> If there is something you don't jive with about the tournament, the location, the prizes etc... please don't fish it... you are obviously missing the whole point of this get together.
> With that being said, keep the PMs coming if you're coming and lets go have some FUN!



Sad that this even had to be said...


----------



## Hookum (Mar 26, 2012)

OK, little jon and I are in.

I'll send you the info as soon as I get it.


----------



## bayoubetty (Mar 26, 2012)

goldenboy2532 said:


> Sad that this even had to be said...



I know. 

Hookum, I'm glad it worked out for ya'll to get together for this


----------



## jayrun (Mar 26, 2012)

Ok got my spot reserved, and will see you all there.

BB I will have a load of kids too that just love to runmessages and do errands andwill behappy to volunteer to help in any way you need them.

I also volunteer to help withany of the manuallabor if any involved in set up and running not sure what else i can volunteer to do.

Jay


----------



## ja88red (Mar 26, 2012)

*tournament time*

Maybe this will get everyone ready for some trash talk lol


----------



## BowShooter (Mar 27, 2012)

Haha if you want trash talking lets just say it gonna take about 20 pounds to win this thing


----------



## ja88red (Mar 27, 2012)

BowShooter said:


> Haha if you want trash talking lets just say it gonna take about 20 pounds to win this thing



I know that lol I gotta get down south soon to try my luck


----------



## Hookum (Mar 27, 2012)

BB...you should have my info as well as my partners. 

I ordered up 1 XL shirt too.


----------



## ja88red (Mar 27, 2012)

if the weather keeps like it is it might take 25 to win...


----------



## RangerZ21 (Mar 27, 2012)

i looked on the special events page and they have you listed for May 7th at Shoal Creek.. just FYI so there is no issues if DNR checks your permit..it may be a typo.. http://www.sam.usace.army.mil/lanier/SpecialEvents.asp


----------



## Casey81 (Mar 27, 2012)

RangerZ21 said:


> i looked on the special events page and they have you listed for May 7th at Shoal Creek.. just FYI so there is no issues if DNR checks your permit..it may be a typo.. http://www.sam.usace.army.mil/lanier/SpecialEvents.asp




I hope it is a typo and they did not screw up.


----------



## lifterpuller (Mar 27, 2012)

If anyone needs a partner let me know..im trying to find a spit for my bro to fish especially since its my bday..he is cool guy and a darn good fishermen


----------



## lifterpuller (Mar 27, 2012)

if anyone needs a partner let me know..im trying to find a spot for my brother..he is a cool guy and a darn good fishermen..that day is my bday and it would be awesome if he was fishing with us!


----------



## Lanier Jim (Mar 27, 2012)

I'll take him - since I don't even like my partner  

LJ


----------



## bayoubetty (Mar 27, 2012)

RangerZ21 said:


> i looked on the special events page and they have you listed for May 7th at Shoal Creek.. just FYI so there is no issues if DNR checks your permit..it may be a typo.. http://www.sam.usace.army.mil/lanier/SpecialEvents.asp



Typo!! Hopefully they will straighten it out on the site.

Here's one of our keepers from today.  We did alright today  and I second that "20lbs" to win it. 

Hookum, you should have your emails from me 

Lifter, you should post this in the Need a backseat /Got a backseat thread...  and ya'll, yeah his brother, Kyle, can fish!


----------



## geaux-fish (Mar 28, 2012)

Can't wait.


----------



## ja88red (Mar 28, 2012)

I am excited


----------



## bayoubetty (Mar 28, 2012)

Today is the last day to order a tshirt if you want one.  The order has to go in this afternoon.  Please PM Blink or myself asap if you want one, with your size.  You will pay for them the when you check in tournament day.  There will not be any extras to purchase.  Thanks!!!


----------



## bayoubetty (Mar 28, 2012)

ja88red said:


> I am excited



Me too!!!  And hey, come post that fishstache picture on my facebook page, you may win a prize


----------



## ja88red (Mar 28, 2012)

bayoubetty said:


> Me too!!!  And hey, come post that fishstache picture on my facebook page, you may win a prize



sounds good to me


----------



## bayoubetty (Mar 28, 2012)

UPDATE:  Since I have had absolutley no crappie fishermen enter this tournament I am moving the 2' Hydro Glow light into our raffle prizes.  Crappie fishermen, if you do enter, you are still up for the prize from Chaser Fishing Products, a $100 value, as well as a trophy. If no crappie fishermen enter, we will raffle the Chaser Fishing Product prize as well.  I really would have thought our crappie fishermen would have jumped at those prizes.  Now a chance for a lucky raffle ticket holder! 
We need a few more catfish anglers to come out!!  You can bank fish if you like!  Yeah, C'mon !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hookum (Mar 28, 2012)

Lanier Jim said:


> I'll take him - since I don't even like my partner
> 
> LJ



Can I take 2 guys in my boat?


----------



## bayoubetty (Mar 28, 2012)

*Exciting news!!!*

We just added three more sponsors to our event  details to come!
Oh yeah, if you haven't registered, now is the time!


----------



## bayoubetty (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm thrilled that we are adding the names - Costa, Eagle Claw and Boca Bearings to the back of the BB Spring Fling tees!!! Big, BIG shout out to BCAPES!  As far as "who is winning what for what?" those detail are coming soon...some lucky person is going to look super fly in some new CostaDelmars!!  LOVE IT! Tools from Boca Bearings to have those reels as FLY as you AND Eagle Claw is HOOKING you up!!!


----------



## bayoubetty (Mar 28, 2012)

Please read the top of the thread for the prize updates.


----------



## bayoubetty (Mar 30, 2012)

Hello All!  We have got over twenty boats fishing the bass portion of the tournament   We've got a few striper fishermen as well.. I would like to see more   But where we really need more folks is for going after the crappie and the catfish!  Where are all my crappie and catfishermen??? I would love to get a couple more of you!!  This is going to be a great event!


----------



## bayoubetty (Mar 31, 2012)

jayrun said:


> Ok got my spot reserved, and will see you all there.
> 
> BB I will have a load of kids too that just love to runmessages and do errands andwill behappy to volunteer to help in any way you need them.
> 
> ...



That is great Jay!  I would love to have some help Saturday morning.  I'll PM you   Glad you are chasing cats that day too!!  We've got to find you some competition!!


----------



## bayoubetty (Mar 31, 2012)

Picked up the trophies from Specialty Engraving yesterday and they look AWESOME!  Thanks, Matt P!!


----------



## Casey81 (Mar 31, 2012)

Can't wait!

Made a run into Shoal Creek today to check and see what kind of fools there were. There were a few idjits plowing about but overall it was quiet. South end of the islands the plowers were out in full force from the main channel to sunset cove but they did not start showing up until noon time though.


----------



## Hookum (Apr 1, 2012)

How many teams have registered?


----------



## bayoubetty (Apr 1, 2012)

20 bass teams, 6 striper boats, 3 catfish, 2 crappie.  Tell your friends to come out and fish


----------



## cuda67bnl (Apr 1, 2012)

Gonna do my best to chase after catfish Saturday!


----------



## Lanier Jim (Apr 1, 2012)

Put me down for Catfish and Crappie...too much competition on the bass side!    

LJ


----------



## bayoubetty (Apr 1, 2012)

cuda67bnl said:


> Gonna do my best to chase after catfish Saturday!






Sure, LJ. Now go explain that to your partner


----------



## bayoubetty (Apr 2, 2012)

Deadline for registation is Wednesday April 4, 2012 at 8PM. So please let us know asap.  
I'm so excited!!  How about you?!


----------



## ja88red (Apr 2, 2012)

I am so ready still got to reline my poles but am ready for some friendly competition


----------



## stripermack (Apr 2, 2012)

who is my striper competition?


----------



## bayoubetty (Apr 2, 2012)

ohhhhhhh, you've got some good ones!


----------



## bayoubetty (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh, this one ya'll, this is going to be a great tournament and we've got some folks showing up!
The competition is all our fellow members here...so you know its the best of the worst! LOLOLOLOL! Just kidding!! The best of the best!

Whats great is if you don't win a prize fishing, you may win a cool raffle prize!  I've got a few more little things to throw into the raffle this go around   Heck Yeah!!!  I love a raffle!
While I can't guarantee a prize for everyone, everyone will win a good time!  Its about the funnnnnn!!!! Yep, yep, yep!
Stress free, ahhhhhhhhh, enjoy it folks!  I've got a more helpers at the tournament this time so I am a little more, ahhhhhhhhhhhhh- stress free!  So looking forward to seeing friends and meeting new ones!


----------



## Casey81 (Apr 2, 2012)

Looks like the weather is shaping up to be nice and not so stinking hot. Getting more excited by the day.


----------



## BowShooter (Apr 2, 2012)

safelight is right around 7 10 ish


----------



## Ahab (Apr 2, 2012)

Late entry,  but my schedule just opened up. I am so in on the Silver side.


----------



## stripermack (Apr 2, 2012)

Ahab said:


> Late entry,  but my schedule just opened up. I am so in on the Silver side.



Great Ahab! I am glad I disabled your u-rigs at the OWL event LOL. Looking forward to it


----------



## bayoubetty (Apr 2, 2012)

BLASTOFF time changed to 7:05AM  Please make a note of that and tell your friends.


----------



## bayoubetty (Apr 3, 2012)

If you have PMed me, you are registered.  PLEASE bring with you your entry form and waiver you received via email and turn them in Saturday morning.  

If you ordered a tshirt you will pick those up and pay for them Saturday morning as well.

I hope to have a table set up in the dark so you can find me!
Hey, does anyone have a folding table they can bring?


----------



## Casey81 (Apr 3, 2012)

I might have one. I'll look and see tonight when I get home.


----------



## bayoubetty (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks Casey!  
I got up this morning at 7:00AM and it was light out.  Everyone will still probably need their running lights till about 7:15-7:30 though.  Or some of ya'll get extra batteries for your flashlights!  bow and stern people, bow and stern


----------



## ja88red (Apr 3, 2012)

cant wait to meet everyone


----------



## cuda67bnl (Apr 3, 2012)

bayoubetty said:


> BLASTOFF time changed to 7:05AM  Please make a note of that and tell your friends.



If I can make it, there's definitely no way I can be there anywhere near that early. What's the rules for late comers?


----------



## Ahab (Apr 3, 2012)

stripermack said:


> Great Ahab! I am glad I disabled your u-rigs at the OWL event LOL. Looking forward to it



HAHA, maybe I'll try running a third U-Rig, just for you bud!


----------



## Big Dank (Apr 3, 2012)

Good luck to everyone fishing the tournament. I was able to fish the first one met a lot of fine folks can't fish this one because I'm just coming off shoulder surgery good luck to all.


----------



## bayoubetty (Apr 3, 2012)

We'll miss you Big D!  Hope you are doing well and back on the pond soon!


----------



## bayoubetty (Apr 3, 2012)

cuda67bnl said:


> If I can make it, there's definitely no way I can be there anywhere near that early. What's the rules for late comers?


I'll send you a PM, you cat chaser!


----------



## Cletus T. (Apr 4, 2012)

I’m sure it’s somewhere on this 3-page long thread but I couldn’t find it so I’ll ask it here….

What time is the weigh in?

Where is the weigh in? (The boat ramp or in the shoal creek campgrounds?)

Also….if you are just coming to the weigh in do you have to pay to get into the campground and where do we park?

I’m coming for the weigh in and I’m bringing a stack of stickers with me and I’m also bring my 2 wild childs so we’re excited!!!!!


----------



## Casey81 (Apr 4, 2012)

Weigh in is at 3 pm. If I am not mistaken it is at the ramp and not the campground.


----------



## Jordanhebert (Apr 4, 2012)

How do I sign up for the bayou betty tournament?


----------



## Casey81 (Apr 4, 2012)

Shoot BB a pm with your email address name and what you are fishing for.


----------



## Lanier Jim (Apr 4, 2012)

What Casey said...then mail me a check for $150  

LJ


----------



## Casey81 (Apr 4, 2012)

Lanier Jim said:


> What Casey said...then mail me a check for $150
> 
> LJ



I get my cut on that right? I won't rag on ya for having dirty hippie hair if so!


----------



## bayoubetty (Apr 4, 2012)

Hello all!  Sorry for the delay, Kbad and I were out on the water today for a little prefish action.  We put 30 in the baot and here is our best two.  I think most should catch their limit, its just all going to depend on finding the big girls.  I believe our best 5 today went about 16lbs.

Registration for the tournament is now closed - unless you want to bank fish.  We have reached the max number of boats for our permit.  We actually are over by two..so shhhhhhhhhhh.

Please bring with you your signed waiver and registration form.
No waiver, no fishy tourney.

Casey81, Thank you so much for all your help with the tourney!  For ya'll that dont know Casey wanted the tourney on a Saturday so much that he sprung for the $50 permit.  So big big ups to Casey and if you see him tell him thank you and if you have it slip him a buck or two 

Speaking of bucks, don't forget we will be having a raffle for some cool prizes too!  Tickets are $5/ea or 5 for $20. Guide Trip, 2' hydro glow light, caps, visors, tshirts, tackle...

I'm looking so forward to it!!  The weather should be great


----------



## Cletus T. (Apr 4, 2012)

Hey Bayou.....where is the weigh in going to be held?

Boat ramp or Camp ground? I needs to know!!!

Thanks


----------



## shaftslinger24 (Apr 4, 2012)

BB...I sent you a PM this afternoon for my partner and I, but have not received an email yet. Did we not make it in??


----------



## bayoubetty (Apr 5, 2012)

weigh in is at the Shoal Creek ramp at 3PM.  Shaftslinger, an email was sent to you last night? Maybe check your spam box?


----------



## bayoubetty (Apr 5, 2012)

Cletus, and ya'll Check the first post of this thread for updates and all that pertinent info..its there


----------



## ja88red (Apr 5, 2012)

went out again the other day for final prep


----------



## Cletus T. (Apr 5, 2012)

bayoubetty said:


> weigh in is at the Shoal Creek ramp at 3PM.  Shaftslinger, an email was sent to you last night? Maybe check your spam box?



That's what I need to know right there!

Thanks


----------



## Hookum (Apr 5, 2012)

I've got some GON stickers if you want me to bring them.

Also, I have the official Casey81 weigh in bags...sponsored by Glad.  They are only sandwich sized bags though...lol!!


----------



## ja88red (Apr 5, 2012)

Hookum said:


> I've got some GON stickers if you want me to bring them.
> 
> Also, I have the official Casey81 weigh in bags...sponsored by Glad.  They are only sandwich sized bags though...lol!!



that might be the right size for the fish we catch lol


----------



## ja88red (Apr 5, 2012)

Hookum said:


> I've got some GON stickers if you want me to bring them.
> 
> Also, I have the official Casey81 weigh in bags...sponsored by Glad.  They are only sandwich sized bags though...lol!!



shoot i would love a GON sticker put it right next to my Country Fried Cletus sticker


----------



## Casey81 (Apr 5, 2012)

BB the thanks goes to you. You put it all together I just mailed a check. Getting to meet some new folks and spending a day fishing with my dad makes it worth the cash to me. Oh and I will have a table with me. What time are you planning on being at the ramp?


----------



## bayoubetty (Apr 5, 2012)

I will be there about 545.. if im not just yell for me..i'll be across the way at the campground.  After weigh in we can move the party to the campground.


----------



## bayoubetty (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh yeah bring stickers!


----------



## bayoubetty (Apr 5, 2012)

Speaking of parties ..
Ryan, Lifterpuller's birthday is Saturdday too so we'll do some celebrating!


----------



## Casey81 (Apr 5, 2012)

Ryan needs a Barbie birthday cake and matching fishing pole.


----------



## Hookum (Apr 5, 2012)

bayoubetty said:


> Speaking of parties ..
> Ryan, Lifterpuller's birthday is Saturdday too so we'll do some celebrating!



Mine's next week...don't want him feeling to special.


----------



## bayoubetty (Apr 5, 2012)

*tournament headquarters!*

My guest room is THQ.  This isn't the half of it!


----------



## Hookum (Apr 5, 2012)

Good grief girl!!!

I've got about 50 GON stickers loaded up, and Casey, I'm bring your Here Fishy FISHY sticker.  I have a few extra that I may let Carson hand out to his favorite peeps.  He's my almost 4 year old son coming to watch the weigh in.


----------



## ja88red (Apr 5, 2012)

I am so excited this is going to be so much fun


----------



## Casey81 (Apr 5, 2012)

Good Grief that is a bunch of loot. 

Brant you better be there early I wanna get that sticker planted before blast off.


----------



## boonhogganbeck (Apr 5, 2012)

I hate that I'm missing this thing!!


----------



## bayoubetty (Apr 6, 2012)

I was up till 2am putting prize packs and raffle prizes together! See you all very soon!


----------



## littlejon (Apr 6, 2012)

bayoubetty said:


> I was up till 2am putting prize packs and raffle prizes together! See you all very soon!


----------



## FishEd927 (Apr 6, 2012)

I just wanted to give a thanks to Lanier Jim.  I've been fishing his spots this past week and been catching the fool out of his fish!  I hope I didn't give all of them a sore mouth for the BB tournament haha!  See ya'll on Saturday!


----------



## bayoubetty (Apr 6, 2012)

Please bring your waiver (both pages of the waiver) and your info page.  Thanks so much!
I would come early to get in line at the ramp. When you get there you or your partner should come to the check in table with your paper work.  If you are coming by boat or fishing from the bank please follow suit and come check in in the morning.

If you bought a shirt via Paypal, please bring your receipt with you if you don't mind.  Shirts can be picked up before or after we fish.
I'm sorry there are no extra ones for purchase.  There will be ONE Extra Large in the raffle so maybe you'll win it 

THIS IS GOING TO BE FUN!

Ya'll I packed up some AWESOME raffle prizes for this!  Come check them out!

Also

Prizes for Bass 1-10th
Stipers 1-5th
Crappie 1st and 2nd
Catfish 1st and 2nd

Please take the time tomorrow and relax and just have a good time.  I know there will be pleasure boats out there but try not to let them get to you.  Keep your bow to the wind and your nose to the wake and be safe.

Bring your cameras!!

Weigh in is at 3PM-  if you are not back at the ramp by 3 you are not eligible for prizes.  I'll blast the horn when its quitting time!

Awards and raffle to follow weigh in.

I've got a couple of volunteers but if you want a job, I can give you one, just ask!!  Please 

I'm going to be heading out to the campground in just a little while so my internet may be limited.  

I'll try to check in !! Otherwise see you bright and early!


----------



## ja88red (Apr 6, 2012)

yall have fun tonight see you around 6:15 or so


----------



## cuda67bnl (Apr 6, 2012)

Quote:
Originally Posted by cuda67bnl  
If I can make it, there's definitely no way I can be there anywhere near that early. What's the rules for late comers? 



bayoubetty said:


> I'll send you a PM, you cat chaser!




I still want to try and fish tomorrow. But there's no way I can be at the lake til probably 9 or so. Can I sign, scan, and email my waiver to you, then come in late?


----------



## Hookum (Apr 6, 2012)

What is the finaly tally on the number of teams per fish?

Thanks for all of your hard work dear!


----------



## blink (Apr 6, 2012)

Yall have fun tomorrow!


----------



## bayoubetty (Apr 6, 2012)

cuda67bnl said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by cuda67bnl
> If I can make it, there's definitely no way I can be there anywhere near that early. What's the rules for late comers?
> 
> ...



Yes, that is fine.   Just make sure that live well is empty when you get to Lanier!   God is watching you 
Looking forward to seeing some Lake Lanier cats from you my friend!


----------



## cuda67bnl (Apr 6, 2012)

Ain't got no live well......  but I promise the cooler will be empty!  We tried for some cats on Monday and got skunked. Put some jugs out yesterday while we hit some docks after crappie, and got skunked on cats again. I'd settle for a darn fingerling at this point!!!


----------



## bayoubetty (Apr 6, 2012)

Did you try by the dam? Or over by the campground?

Bring your birds with you  (from avatar)  maybe they can fly over and and locate them from the sky!~


----------



## cuda67bnl (Apr 6, 2012)

We were fishing the north end of the lake. Maybe the south end will treat us better.......  I'm heading off now to BassPro to buy an anchor so we can hopefully sit in one spot tomorrow.


----------



## bayoubetty (Apr 6, 2012)

Theres going to be 70 lb Flat Heads in Lanier with-in the next 5 years.  The cats are there and I hope you find them on the south end tomorrow.


----------



## bayoubetty (Apr 6, 2012)

*I'm out!*

This is everything..except what is showing up at weigh in tomorrow!  Lets get ready to rumble!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bass_holic (Apr 6, 2012)

Is there anymore open entry spots for another boat for tomorrow? Me and my partner would love to fish this tournament tomorrow if possible.


----------



## cuda67bnl (Apr 6, 2012)

What's the closest bait store to Shoal Creek? The Dam store? Anyone know how much shad and BB's are going for now? I may need to get some bait in the morning.........


----------



## Casey81 (Apr 6, 2012)

cuda67bnl said:


> What's the closest bait store to Shoal Creek? The Dam store? Anyone know how much shad and BB's are going for now? I may need to get some bait in the morning.........



Island bait and Tackle is the closest it is right off island pkwy(holiday rd).


----------



## bayoubetty (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks for coming out and I hope you had fun!

1st place Chad Edwards & JR Kraus 14.72
2nd place Grant/Washtub & Josh/RGD 13.88 
3rd George B./CreepyCrawler & George B. Sr./Skifffisher 12.66
4th Mark Fortner & Joe Clonts 12.54
5th Eddie & Chad 12.54
6th Franco & Pete 11.67
7th Jared &  Evan 11.22
8th Patrick S &  Chris P 10.62
9th Bayou Betty & KBAD 10.60
10th Bowshooter & Kevin 10.30

BIGGEST SPOT Old_Dirt. 4.32

BIGGEST STRIPER GEAUX-FISH 13.05

BIGGEST CRAPPIE riprap

BIGGEST CATFISH cuda67bnl 4.33


----------



## boonhogganbeck (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm looking forward to seeing pics from weigh in!


----------



## Muddywater (Apr 7, 2012)

We had a blast! Thanks again to everyone who was involved in putting this tournament together.    Joe Clonts


----------



## bayoubetty (Apr 7, 2012)

I hope someone will post some.  We shot a little video but.
 I didnt get any pictures..I was too busy with the weigh in ...hopefully someone will post a few


----------



## CreepyCrawler (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks so much for setting this BB. Me and my dad caught some good fish and had fun.We really  appreciate your effort. We also are excited about our winnings in the raffle. 
George Byrd


----------



## seeker (Apr 7, 2012)

I would also like to thank BayouBetty for all her hard work putting this tournament together.
You asked for pictures, well here they are.


----------



## cuda67bnl (Apr 7, 2012)

Special thanks to everyone involved in having this today. I had a blast! Thanks to all the sponsors, and especially Bayou Betty. And an extra thanks to Island Bait and Tackle! He gave me a tip on where to fish, and it paid off. Congrats to all the other winners. I didn't get any pics from weigh in, but got a couple of shots of the boats lined up and coming in for the weigh in. Also a shot of my catch.


----------



## Rgd (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks for everyone's hard work today. Had a lot of fun and a great day on the water. Looking forward to next time. 
Thanks Josh.


----------



## bayoubetty (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks for posting the pictures ya'll
Keep im coming!  No more unflattering ones of me
 though  Who is tired? Im beat!! 
OH yeah, There were a few of ya'll that left without picking
up your tshirts. Please contact me about them asap.  I will be making a post office run on Monday.
Big THANKS to ALL our awesome sponsors!!

The next BB tournament will be in the fall.


----------



## Casey81 (Apr 7, 2012)

I am beyond beat. I just about fell asleep eating dinner. Well worth it though.


----------



## Lanier Jim (Apr 7, 2012)

A ton of fun and great to meet alot of you fine folks!   BB - you have done an outstanding job bringing the forum together.   I've been out with alot of the guys there today but haven't seen them in a while...great to see them again...and talk about some laughs!   Kbad - you're still sexy even though you cut the locks off      Lifterpuller shows up with a Mo-Hawk!   Funny stuff guys...

Now, in the pictures - who is that handsome guy standing on the front of his boat.   Wow...must be an underwear model!   

LJ


----------



## Scout'nStripers (Apr 8, 2012)

*Good times*

Yesterday was a blast! Great to see all the different folks from GON. This was the first official bass tounament for my wife and I  and I gotta say we're sore this morning. I'm used to thowing out a couple of planer boards, a few downlines and freelines and kickin back in the big striper boat. This chunk'n and wind'n is rough, but we managed a few fish. I've got muscles waiting in line to hurt right now.

A big thanks to Bayou Betty (Jenn) and the crew for putting the tournament together. We're looking forward to the next one!


----------



## Hookum (Apr 8, 2012)

Had a blast guys!!  Thank you for all of your hard work!


----------



## Hookum (Apr 8, 2012)

Lanier Jim said:


> Now, in the pictures - who is that handsome guy standing on the front of his boat.   Wow...must be an underwear model!
> 
> LJ



Didn't know they had male plus sized models... learned something new.  Lol!!!

Great to see you dude.  Thanks for playing with Carson too.


----------



## Lanier Jim (Apr 8, 2012)

LoL - yeah, I model the boxers for Big and Tall....uhhhhhh, I mean, Big and Short.   

LJ


----------



## seeker (Apr 8, 2012)

Jim........I think you broke my camera with that pose.  At the very least, it will never be the same.


----------



## Lanier Jim (Apr 8, 2012)

LoL - I should have showed off my boxers...being the underwear model that I am.      Still, I've got to get me some of those Mtn Dew pants...awesome!   

Great to meet you Seeker...and don't believe anything Webbslinger tells you about me  

LJ


----------



## FishEd927 (Apr 8, 2012)

I would like to give a special thanks to everyone involved in organizing the tournament.  Especially Bayou Betty!  We had a blast!  It was nice meeting a lot of you yesterday.  Congrats to everyone on their fish catches!  

LJ - If missing a fish on the hookset means you sit down to pee.  What does it mean when you lose a fish at the net?


----------



## Casey81 (Apr 8, 2012)

FishEd927 said:


> LJ - If missing a fish on the hookset means you sit down to pee.  What does it mean when you lose a fish at the net?



That he pees his pants.


----------



## Lanier Jim (Apr 8, 2012)

x2 Casey....I had a wet spot 3 different times  

We need to meet for a BBQ on an island one day this summer.   Could you imagine 20+ boats all beached eating BBQ and having some big boy KoolAids.   I'll crank Scooby up and smoke some butts and chicken...now that would be a hoot! 

LJ


----------



## Casey81 (Apr 8, 2012)

It is time to start wearing depends. 

I cant say too much it looked like a peed myself walking down to weigh in. Those fish wanted out of that bag something fierce. 

Great idea Jimmy. I'm game.


----------



## Hookum (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm game on a bbq too!  Sounds fun!


----------



## skifffisher (Apr 8, 2012)

*Many Thanks BB!!!*

As CreepyCrawler's fishing partner I can assure you that we had a great time. Thanks for all the hard work putting the tournament together!


----------



## skifffisher (Apr 8, 2012)

I am still learning how to use posting!


----------



## CreepyCrawler (Apr 8, 2012)

Haha, that raffle was awesome. Thanks to the sponsers who provided the goody bags!


----------



## jayrun (Apr 8, 2012)

WHEEEEEEEEEE DAWGIEEEES!!!!!!!

We had a blast, even though cudda kicked my buttocks on the catfish, it sure was fun meeting you all ,and BTW LJ im the guy with the mountain dew pants, I believe they came from Target.

I weighed in my biggest cat at 2.28 pounds.

The main thing is I had a blast fishing with my mom and camping with the family.

What is reallllly funny is my mom was fishing for crappie all Day and got skunked, however after the tourney she took my 5 year old out in the boat right by where we were camping and I will be darned if the little son of a gun didn't boat a 1.3 pound slab crappie. Jaxon's first fish, man Mama was mad but she took it out onthe crappie by eating him MMMMMMMMMMMM good stuff.

I also won more hooksand sinkers and swivels and weights than I can ever use Thanks Eagle Claw, Finally got a white hat so my brain won't bake in the sun and 4 count them 4 multitools Thanks Bocca bearings.

We also won the raffle for a spot fishing trip with Jimbo and I am so looking forward to that, I think my 14 year old Lauriana is even more excited than me. Thanks Jimbo for the prize donation and I am looking forward to the trip.

A huge thank you to ALL of the sponsors you guys made a good time even better.

I got to meet LJ and Cletus and BB and Lifterpuller and all the guys I read about on here AND I got to fish, AND I won some prizes, AND I got to camp with my family.

Now I want to especially thank BayouBetty and Kbad, you guys are the bestest, especially BB not only did I enjoy hanging out with you Friday night but you made Jaxon feel so special with all the attention you gave him and his fishand the special prize you made up for him you are a class act BB and ohh yeah, thanks for putting itall together.

I will post Pics as soon as my phone charges but right now Iam going to my brother's house to pig out on EASTER dinner.

Again thanks toall the sponsors and BB and crew and all the members it was great toputsome faces with names.

Jayrun


----------



## cuda67bnl (Apr 8, 2012)

Hey Jayrun, did you try the spot I fished for cats after we left?


----------



## Lanier Jim (Apr 8, 2012)

Jayrun...those Dew pants are awesome!   It's well known on the forum that I'm a Diet Mtn Dew addict!   I've even converted a few to taste the love of a cold DMD on a hot day.   Ice it down good and enjoy the power of a Diet Dew!   

I just told the wife that we have to make a run to Target and Walmart to find me some.   Man, if they have them in a cargo style short - I'll be sportin'em on the deck of my boat!   

LJ


----------



## littlejon (Apr 8, 2012)

Big thanks from me also to BB and crew!! Your hard work is greatly appreciated. These are allot of fun and great to meet new people. Also a big thanks to hookum for taking me out!!


----------



## bayoubetty (Apr 8, 2012)

*The Byrds Rule!*



skifffisher said:


> I am still learning how to use posting!View attachment 660971



I know!  That is awesome you guys took third and won a lot of loot for sure!  How many of your tickets won? All 5?
You and your son, CreepyCrawler came to impress!!  Well done!


----------



## jayrun (Apr 8, 2012)

No Cudda, I was sunburned and tired, I went backtocamp and crashed out, the bluebacks did get used though early this AM.  Caught3 more catfish, and2 spots before we left.
Thanks for the tip though I just didnt have the energy to go over there alsothanks for the leftover bait.

You and I need to get together sometime and huntthe big kitties.

OKand without further adohere are the blast off pics, and some of Jaxon's fish andhim.


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 8, 2012)

Congrats Chad and JR..  NIce job


----------



## ja88red (Apr 8, 2012)

I had a blast yesterday can't wait to do it again


----------



## HeavyNeck91 (Apr 8, 2012)

*Had a BLAST*

Well I would would also like to give a big thanks to BB and all who helped put the tourney together. That was my first tourney and i had one heck of a time fishing with my father and making memories. Caught alot of fish just short of the 14" mark and only had 3 to bring back. Still, we had a great time and met some good people. Again thanks for everyone who helped 

Also I love my BB tourney Shirt and wore on my trip this evening!


----------



## bayoubetty (Apr 8, 2012)

*thanks!*

I had a great time putting this together for the forum.  It means a lot that so many fished their first tournaments with us.  I've only fished the ones me and my friends have thrown 
I think its nice to remember why we all do this fishing thing..and when you take the pressure of prize money out of and just make it a little more casual take the pressure off a little bit, it can be really fun. Fun to brag, fun to chill.  BUT we all know cool prizes are neat too!  Big, big thanks to Bcapes and the awesome hook up with the sponsors; Eagle Claw, Boca Bearings and Costa.
They made the top ten of the bass tourney a little sweeter..not to mention the placing for striper and catfish!  Thanks so much!

Let me tell you what is so cool about this forum...........a year ago, yesterday, April 7th, I caught my very first spotted bass. I met my great friend, Lifterpuller, on here and yesterday, a year ago, we met for the first time and went fishing for spots.  He said, "its my birthday and all I want is for you to catch your first spot" Lifter has been a huge part of my learning curve with bass fishing (I mean spot fishing)...  Not to mention RippaLip (the reason Im here) and Pigchaser27. 
I've become a much better fisherman because of them and this forum.  But how cool is it that yesterday Lifter, KBad and I hosted a tourney and I placed in the top ten fishing for spots when a year ago had never caught one..(yep there is a thread about it  ) 

So I passed my friend LP only by a pound yesterday.. and we all could have won with 14#s just days before..CRAZY...moon, cold front..blah, blah, blah.  KBad and I gave it everything we had and boy we saw some Mags and TOADS in that clear water.  They were right on our baits swirling but no commitments.  We probaly caught 15 but alot were dinker doodles..  Our prefish days we would catch between 30-45 fish a day  (our biggest pictured below..though K caught a 5 that we didnt get a pic of) Well anyway, _then _the stars and the planets done went and did something crazy and things went south..(and thats not good south..like georgia south  We did what we could and had a great time doing it! Thanks again KBAD for being a great partner and for all your help with the event.

Jayrun, It was great meeting you and your family.  They were a huge help to the tournament with helping me unload and load the truck.   THANK YOU!  It was nice visiting with your mom, wife and kids.  A very cool spring break indeed! Huge Crappie!   And FISHSTACHE!!!! 

Stripermack crew, big thanks for your help with the video!!  I really appreciate it.  Cant wait to see all those pretty fish!

I have someones tiny super cool highpower led flashlight.  You were kind enough to let me borrow before daylight and I forgot to give it to you after weigh in. Please shoot me a PM.  Patrick S., I've got the basket you brought, please let me know where to drop it.

Riprap you are one cool dude!  I appreciate the boss loaning me the tourney headquarters!  Loved it and I think you will enjoy having many fine years in the BBBoom's camper!  That thing is SO fine! right down to the deer curtains.    Congrats on the tourney win too!  

I'm sure I'll be writing more later but here are a few pictures from my Spring Fling weekend.  I will put the tourney video together sometime this week.


Glad good memories were made!  I am so happy hearing theses stories from the tournament.  We'll do it again soon...fall... and it will be even bigger and better!  It'll  be hard to top this one!


----------



## bayoubetty (Apr 9, 2012)

Looks good on you and the spot is not bad looking either!


----------



## geaux-fish (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks Jenn, we had a great time. Nice to meet GON members. 
Lanier seems to be our new love, but back to Allatoona.
Thanks to all the sponsers.
 Hope the next BB includes stripers.


----------



## seeker (Apr 9, 2012)

I have decided to post some of the other pictures that I took on Saturday.  They aren't the best of quality but someone might get a kick out of them anyway.

Let me tell you about one of the coolest things that happened for Webbslinger and I on Saturday morning.  We were fishing a rocky point that had a sandy beach to the left.  There were Canadian Geese on the beach and they started raising a ruckus because out came a VERY blond fox and started chasing them.  Webbslinger and I both agreed that neither of us had ever seen one that light colored.


----------



## ja88red (Apr 9, 2012)

seeker said:


> I have decided to post some of the other pictures that I took on Saturday.  They aren't the best of quality but someone might get a kick out of them anyway.
> 
> Let me tell you about one of the coolest things that happened for Webbslinger and I on Saturday morning.  We were fishing a rocky point that had a sandy beach to the left.  There were Canadian Geese on the beach and they started raising a ruckus because out came a VERY blond fox and started chasing them.  Webbslinger and I both agreed that neither of us had ever seen one that light colored.


even got me with LJ had to do some trash talking...


----------



## Old_Dirt (Apr 9, 2012)

What a great day. It was really cool getting to meet you folks. I thought it would be a good experience for my son and I to try and fish a tournament together I had no expectations of even coming close to winning anything so winning the biggest spot trophy will be something I will never ever forget. Ill post some pics when I can. When we were loading up, my boy (18 year old highschool senior)  says "Dad, Im really glad I decided to stay home and fish and not to go Panama City"   You saved me a lot of worrying Miss BB.


----------



## riprap (Apr 9, 2012)

I had to lend you that because our $950,000 holiday rambler would not fit in your campsite. 

You know we roll with the finest with the staff.


----------



## Lanier Jim (Apr 9, 2012)

Good stuff Seeker...


----------



## Hookum (Apr 9, 2012)

Lanier Jim said:


> Good stuff Seeker...



Agreed!  Can't believe LJ let LP smoke in his boat...bad LP, BAD!!!


----------



## bayoubetty (Apr 9, 2012)

Yes, LP, too many pics with the ciggies my friend 
Great pictures, Seeker..except that 4th to the last...how many chins do I have in that one? Lol!


----------



## Old_Dirt (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## bayoubetty (Apr 9, 2012)

*Your friends*



LanierSpots said:


> Congrats Chad and JR..  NIce job



Hi Ryan, When I met Chad earlier in the 
Week he told me y'all were  friends ..knew it would be interesting!


----------



## seeker (Apr 9, 2012)

bayoubetty said:


> Yes, LP, too many pics with the ciggies my friend
> Great pictures, Seeker..except that 4th to the last...how many chins do I have in that one? Lol!



I only see one chin,  You're HAWT!


----------



## ja88red (Apr 9, 2012)

Is there a video coming soon???


----------



## HeavyNeck91 (Apr 9, 2012)

bayoubetty said:


> Looks good on you and the spot is not bad looking either!



Thanks BB


----------



## bayoubetty (Apr 10, 2012)

ja88red said:


> Is there a video coming soon???



Yes..coming soon!  

Congrats again Old_Dirt!  That is what I like to hear!!  I'm glad your boy had a good time..I'm sure he's proud of his pops!  Lets see a post when you catch your first fish on the SkeetReese!  I know Larry over at Island Bait & Tackle is happy his rod & reel went to a nice magnum spot!


----------



## Zebco 33 (Apr 10, 2012)

I sure am.  Looking at the photos it looks like you guys had a great time out there.  Wish I could have been out there with ya'll.  

Can't wait to see the video.


----------



## bayoubetty (Apr 11, 2012)

*extra tee shirt*

I have one Small tournament tshirt . I also have one Medium.  If you want either, please PM me.


----------



## bayoubetty (Apr 12, 2012)

Hey ya'll!  I'm working on the video but it will be next week before I get it up..my in-laws are in town till Sunday 
Have a great weekend out there!


----------

